

Linux Kernel Based Virtual Machine - chuhnk
http://www.linux-kvm.org/page/Main_Page

======
dedward
One benefit of kernel on kernel virtualization is system calls can be
optimized straight through, reducing context switching - better than a
hypervisor with custom drivers.

I'm not sure that's what is going on here with KVM - but the principle makes
sense.

~~~
koenigdavidmj
<http://www.openvz.org/> does what you want. The PID:s, network interfaces,
and the like are all isolated, but you are only running one kernel on the
whole system.

Xen might be work taking a look at as well.

------
glhaynes
Seems preferable for most cases, at least, for it to be user mode, though...
maybe you'd want to do this for performance in certain cases?

~~~
rabidsnail
All modern virtual machines (that is ones that use VT or AMD-V) install kernel
extensions. The part of kvm that you interact with is all userland.

~~~
glhaynes
So how does the architecture of this differ from something like VMWare?

~~~
dmaz
<http://www.linux-kvm.org/page/FAQ#General_KVM_information>

~~~
glhaynes
_What is the difference between KVM and VMware? VMware is a proprietary
product. KVM is Free Software released under the GPL.

What is the difference between KVM and QEMU? QEMU uses emulation; KVM uses
processor extensions (HVM) for virtualization._

Perfect, thanks.

------
jrmxrf
few years ago that would be a news

~~~
phoenix24
With only 6 points, how does this submission show up at the HN front page? or
are the submissions ranking even based on points?

~~~
mrduncan
_Votes divided by the age in hours to the gravityth power._

Although, the current algorithm is probably slightly different to combat
spammers.

<http://github.com/nex3/arc/blob/master/news.arc#L262>

